# List for outdoor storage mk2



## runaground (Oct 8, 2007)

Just a list of things I do when the salt gets put down on the road and I don't drive the mk2. 
- full tank of gas w/ gas stabilizer
- oil change if needed
- tire pressure 40 psi
- bricks in front and behind one wheel
- safety brake off
- out of gear
- park on top of plastic tarp
- Covercraft breatheable cover w/ cable (not worried about scratches, the car is a 91, buffnpolish in the spring







)
- crack the windows ever so slightly
- brush the snow off the cover when neccesary
- throw a fabric softner towel thingy in the interior 
- start the car once a week for 5- 10 minutes
- run a/c, heater, turn on everything during that time
- keep battery in the house on a trickle charger
- disconnect "special" hidden connectors so car won't run
- favorite picture of car as screen saver








I didn't do alot of these things until I started reading this particular forum, hope this is a good generic list for outside storage. Any other tips would be appreciated.


----------



## quattrofun5 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: List for outdoor storage mk2 (runaground)*

Looks pretty good - a couple of items though:
Unless the last oil change was really recent, change it before storage...it doesn't take long for the oil to start to pick up contamination through normal driving.
When you let the car run, make sure it comes up to operating temp. in that 5-10 minutes. 
Since you aren't driving it, might want to raise the car on stands (put the stand under the suspension to keep the piston inside the damper) - a tire can flat spot by sitting in one spot over a longer period of time.


----------



## NTRabbit (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: List for outdoor storage mk2 (quattrofun5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quattrofun5* »_
Since you aren't driving it, might want to raise the car on stands (put the stand under the suspension to keep the piston inside the damper) - a tire can flat spot by sitting in one spot over a longer period of time.

Not to mention wheel bearings.... I have had front wheel bearings go bad after letting a MK1 sit for 6 months. Do you guys know if jacking up the car, and then rotating the wheels before putting it down (after storage) can prevent wasted bearings? This is something I have been wondering.


----------



## JPX (Nov 6, 2005)

*Re: List for outdoor storage mk2 (runaground)*

I'd also siphon out brake fluid from the reservoir and replace with new fluid. Full flush/bleed would be even better. That way it will resist moisture absorption at the calipers/wheel cylinders which would lead to corrosion of these parts.
Jacking up the car is good to take the weight off the tires. But you don't want the suspension fully unloaded as already noted above.
Wheel bearings.....hmm, that is a VERY good point. Put the car on a very slow moving treadmill?







Certainly spinning the wheels on occassion would make sense.
Oh, and don't forget to stick steel wool or a metal screen over the air intake and the rain tray to keep out rodents......tailpipe too perhaps? Just don't forget to take the stuff out when you start the car.


_Modified by JPX at 3:12 PM 1-10-2008_


----------

